# can't do a 360



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

you'll notice in the video i made that at the end when i try a 360 i can't nail it. i now im taking off too early on the jump and starting to rotate way too early. any advice other than that or how to correct it?

YouTube - Snowboarding in Vedauwoo


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like you're leaning too far back, are you trying to ollie off the jump? Try keeping your weight evenly distributed. 

(I just started doing spins so hopefully a more experienced person will chime in)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

wow thanks for breaking that down for me. that helps alot and puts it all into perspective. ill try that at keystone on monday. thanks man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah man, he pretty much said it all. The one big thing I noticed is that your legs weren't bent at all. Try keeping your legs bent a little more throughout and do what he said... rewind and unwind your upper-body. That will help you spin much faster and let you see the landing much sooner. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

*dont 'huck' it*

Make sure not to 'huck' your spin. if you throw it to hard you will continue to rotate when landing, this will cause you to catch edge alot. insted, rotate off the jump, then align you shoulders back with your board, if you are looking over that lead sholder you will finish spin in time to land, with out having your upper and lower body seperated.
good luck


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

make sure you got those 180's on lock too


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> the thing I noticed right off is you did not prewind at all. You rode straight up the ramp and rotated your shoulders in the direction you are trying to spin. This will kill any chance you have of spinning. To correct this, rotate your shoulders the opposite way you intend to spin and once your board leaves the ground fully unwind in the direction of the spin and keep your head turned in that direction. This will get you the rotation you are looking for.
> 
> An additional thing that will help you is dropping the Ollie. The take off ramp you have is very steep and when you Ollie on something that steep, it has a tendency to actually push you back against your own forward momentum with minimal vertical gain. Instead of trying to Ollie, flex both legs and pop off your heels for a front side 3 or off the toes for a back side 3. If you want a cleaner rotation, try going off is very gentle carve; heel side for a front side spin and toe side for a back side spin.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that you really did not flex as much as you should have when preparing to take off. You were a little stiff legged and once in the air, you did`nt seem to pull the board up toward you. Watch the leaning back as this is tending to send you off the ramp corked.


Very helpful, thanks. Been trying to analyze how exactly to get more rotation in. This about sums it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, as said before, make sure you have a good windup going up to the jump and at the brink of the takeoff. Watch some snowboarding videos, and notice how they always have a like a pre-lean into the twist, basically they are springing out their body in the twist. depends how you want to do it though, frontside or back


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

turn with your head and shoulders, not your legs. if you point your head where you want to go (look over your shoulder) the rest of your body will follow. in the video it looked like you were all legs, your upper half didnt really rotate at all.

and theres no reason to "huck" a 360. that's more for throwing down on big 720s, etc.


----------

